# Evolution Sports is proud to present Hartmann Wheels



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2002)

Evolution Sports is proud to handle a new line of high quality products. Hartmann Wheels offers new design and replica wheels. By selecting the top European Original Equipment and Aftermarket manufacturers for its wheel production, Hartmann Wheels are much stronger with better finish than the lesser Asian manufactured wheels. As an added bonus; Hartmann Wheels is owned by and staffed with enthusiasts, which helps guarantee that the correct fitment is achieved for each wheel to the specific vehicle.
*Audi/VW Wheels*
Listed below are available wheel designs for your VW or Audi:
•	A4 Sport Replica - 17" 5x112
•	Concept Nuvo - 18" 5x100, 18” 5x112
•	M1 Mesh - 18" 5x100, 18" 5x112, 19" 5x112
•	RS4 DTM - 17" 5x100, 17" 5x112, 18" 5x100, 18" 5x112, 19" 5x100, 19" 5x112
•	RS4 Replica - 16" 4x100, 16” 4x108, 17" 4x100, 17” 4x108, 17" 5x100, 17” 5x112, 18" 5x100, 18” 5x112, 19" 5x100, 19” 5x112
•	RS6 Replica - 17" 5x112, 18" 5x100, 18" 5x112, 19"x8" 5x100, 19"x8" 5x112, 19"x9" 5x112
•	S4 Replica - 17" 5x100, 17” 5x112
Click Here for more information on Audi/VW fitments.
































*Porsche Wheels*
Since 1997, Evolution Sports has specialized in using H&R Trak+ Wheel Adapters to fit wheels designed for Porsche (5x130mm). Evolution Sports supplies the following Porsche designs:
•	993 Replica - 17" Standard or Stagger Fitment
•	993 Turbo Replica - 17" Standard or Stagger Fitment, 18" Narrow or Wide Stagger Fitment
•	996 Turbo Replica - 18" Standard or Stagger Fitment
Click Here for more information on Porsche fitments.
























Click Here for more information on Porsche to VW/Audi adapters.








Wheel sets are available for all listed designs. For more information, please visit www.evolutionsports.com.


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Evolution Sports is proud to present Hartmann Wheels ([email protected])*

wow !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports is proud to present Hartmann Wheels ([email protected])*

Please feel welcome to contact us with any questions you may have.
Matt


----------

